# ABB drives class



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I took an ABB drive class last summer, it was excellent.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

In New Berlin, WI? Know those guys well, they have a great program, man I could tell some stories. :whistling2:


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Zog said:


> In New Berlin, WI? Know those guys well, they have a great program, man I could tell some stories. :whistling2:


No it was in Atlanta


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

onewirehookup said:


> No it was in Atlanta


Really? ABB University in New Berlin is the official ABB drives training center, was this some sort of remote location class?

Edit: Never mind, found the answer. 

ABB University hosts our training at the Georgia Northwestern Technical College, Polk County Campus located just outside of Rome, Georgia in Rockmart.

Really if you want the full blown version go to New Berlin. The facility is amazing. If you want ABB robot training, that is Auburn Hills, MI, cool facility, I worked there for 4 years.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Zog said:


> Really? ABB University in New Berlin is the official ABB drives training center, was this some sort of remote location class?


Yes it was. Had to send all my prerequisite to New Berlin and take some online classes to qualify for it. Company we do alot of work for is authorized sales and throw the work to us. So wanted us to be qualified to start them up without them.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Bearings and dirties who put it on for us they have a robot. I can only imagine what that place is like. Would live to go there hopefully it will happen.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

onewirehookup said:


> No it was in Atlanta


Where in atlanta?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Where in atlanta?


 Um, read my post. :whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Zog said:


> Um, read my post. :whistling2:


I did not make it all the way thru the thread. This may be something I can do. What were the prerequisites?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I did not make it all the way thru the thread. This may be something I can do. What were the prerequisites?


Write them a check.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who were the instructors? Names. Just curious who's still around.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was supposed to take one last week, but I had to bail. Too much going on at work. I'm planning on trying another one and a control logix class


----------



## wsx222 (Jun 7, 2012)

Deleted SPAM


----------

